# scrubbys!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

hey folks, 
ive fallen in love with that cute, not so little, scrub python which was posted on here, and am considering getting one of my own. there was that one on rdu, but its in qld sadly. 
what would you all rekons the going price for a scrubby, preferably at least a few feet long, but im not fussy.
does anyone here have one for sale, or breed them?
and what about feeding them. the one on here was eating a chicken, would it still be the same feeding several rats instead of a chicken? (my mums a bot softer towards chickens)
are scrubs the biggest pythons here in aus? and are they just another name for amethystine python............
i hope that all made sense lol.
thanx, from rosa


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 11, 2006)

amethystine =scrub, and yes they are the biggest. u will prob need a spare room for an adult


----------



## Davo66 (Nov 11, 2006)

and a farm full of chickens, rabbits and rats. lol


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

ermmm, a spare room?? just how big a tank am i looking at say for when its fully grown? would i need an aviary?


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 11, 2006)

not sure if u could keep it outside in sydney? dont know much, but whiteyluvsrum kepps his in an aviary i think


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

*stares in dismay as 69 posts are converted into 70* 

this may sound strange, but what if i could get an aviary inside....................


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 11, 2006)

yeah you can feed em heaps of rats instead of chickens, you will need a big enclosure when they are fully grown but. at least a couple meters long.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 11, 2006)

We had our 12 foot Winnie in an avairy inside. I had to take the sliding door off to get it in there but She was inside in an avairy!!!! You can feed them ANY domestic animal as long as it's humanely killed first. Plenty of soft furry things bigger than rats.


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

what about guinea pigs? tho im not too sure how well id cope with that coz i used to have a lil pet one :S


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 11, 2006)

Mate if you contact elapic68 he has a pic of him with a monster scrubby....


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 11, 2006)

Guinea pigs are good, so are other fluffy things pet stores get too many of dumped on thier doorstep,just need to be killed humanely.ROFLMAO


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 11, 2006)

don't worry here it is here


----------



## fidzy (Nov 11, 2006)

have you had any snakes b4 bug collector


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 11, 2006)

gorgeous looking python. but whiteys is prettier


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

that scrubs awesome lol, i want it even more now. yeh i had a diamond and a murry darling a few years ago, now ive just got lizards bcoz i dont have to feed em cute lil mice, im over that now .......eeeerrrrr, i hope


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

lol melgalea, ya keep sayin ure married!


----------



## fidzy (Nov 11, 2006)

lol jus because a bug scrub is really hard to look after, just make sure you do your research before you decide on anythin


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 11, 2006)

yeah
i am.. just mucking round


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

yeh im guessin ill have to wait several years before it grows too big, plenty of time to learn lol


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 11, 2006)

nah, they grow pretty quick bug girl. lol


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

how long does it take them to be fully grown?


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 11, 2006)

best to ask whiteyluvsrum.......he is floating around somewere.


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

lol he left chat


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 11, 2006)

he is floating around. trust me


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

*grabs a bug net and glances around in the air* ill catch him!


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol


----------



## Australis (Nov 11, 2006)

bug_collector said:


> ermmm, a spare room?? just how big a tank am i looking at say for when its fully grown? would i need an aviary?



If you asking about tanks, your not ready for a scrubby...lol


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

for my other pythons i was told they need to be twice the length of the python, i assumed this would apply, perhaps not though............


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 11, 2006)

i must agree with u on that australis. i dont think u know how big its going to get bug girl


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

20 feet..............6 meters............


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

well anyway, 6 meters when its grown..................


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 11, 2006)

yep about 6 meters. get a tape measure out and measure out 6 meters. then u will see for yourself. they are a massive python.


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

i like massive, ill do what it takes to get one, it shouldnt be too hard for me to get somewhere big enough to keep it as im moving out soon


----------



## Australis (Nov 11, 2006)

Have you considered the FACT that it is a dangerous animal? It has the potential to take your life?

Have you had experience with a large coastal even?


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

gee australis, take a chill pill, i made this post to ask for advice, not to have someone jump down my throat! my other pythons were little, which is the reason i want something big, plenty of things i live around are more life threatening than a scrub, so of course ive considered that.


----------



## Australis (Nov 11, 2006)

Im offering advice, maybe just not what you wanted to hear.....


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

i dont want to hear people lecturing me about safety, i get that enough


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 11, 2006)

yeah, well horses cows, bulls are all much more potentialy dangerous than a scrub, but are also a lot more predictable and prob wont think that u are food.... i hav a couple of snakes though am fairly new to herping and dont think i would even think of considering maybe oneday getting a scrub. they are pretty damn scary lol


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

having a scrub think im food.....................thats why im not going and buying an adult one, i want one at a manageable size so it can get used to me, and i can get used to it, and i dont see how many problems can come from doing it that way


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 11, 2006)

Here,here bugsy!!!!! Chill out australis. It Will take a LITTLE while to get big, geez!!!!! In those years you can certainly learn alot and get used to what you have!!!! I say go for it bugsy!!!! I am getting one or 2 scrubs this week and can't wait. We have had plenty of experiance with big snakes though, but you have to start sometime!!!


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

isnt that how we all start off with herps??


----------



## Australis (Nov 11, 2006)

Im not trying to lecture you Bug_Collector, but it seems you might not have taken a few things into consideration.....

Why wouldnt you want someone to "lecture" you as you put it about safety? 

Your not at all worried about a feeding response bite from a 20ft+ Scub?


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

lol thanks Adandiluvsmyreptiles , i was feelin a lil attacked.
where are you getting use scrubs from?


----------



## Australis (Nov 11, 2006)

Why not buy a large adult Coastal???


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

australis, of course i dont want to get bitten or anything, as i said, if i get one young, its going to be less likely to think im food


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 11, 2006)

On here. The people just responded to my wanted add. How wouldn't be concerned about feeding a 20ft scrub. Hell we had a 12 ft one and I would hate to be a kitten....er I mean it's food, but we held her ALL the time, she NEVER thought about biting us and we done some pretty kinky stuff while holding her!!!!!!


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

lol....kinky....hehe. anyway, i wanted a scrubby coz i could get one young and it wouldnt be the size of a dehydrated worm.


----------



## Australis (Nov 11, 2006)

bug_collector said:


> lol....kinky....hehe. anyway, i wanted a scrubby coz i could get one young and it wouldnt be the size of a dehydrated worm.




Thats the best reason ive ever heard of..................lol


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

yeh, i was kinda dissapointed when i got my first lil python and it took soooooo long to grow


----------



## Australis (Nov 11, 2006)

Buy the biggest adult Coastal you can get your hands on then...lol


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree!!!! ANY reason is a good reason to buy a scrubby!!!!!!! Me thinks australis is a little bit uptight. bugsy wants to buy a baby and let themselves get used to each other. I think that is much wiser than rushing out and buying a large coastal, just for the sake of buying a large snake. I think a big enough coastal could be a bigger problem than a baby scrub. By the time the scrub is big enough to really cause you a problem, you would know if you can hold it or not and be well aware of how to feed and care for it.


----------



## Australis (Nov 11, 2006)

Im not a little up tight im very uptight thanks....lol


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 11, 2006)

You could always "powerfeed" a coastal. LOL Many people on here do that!!!! Personally I DON'T advise to do this, but hey...........who am I?????!!!!


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

yeh, the problem with buying an adult python is that its already got like a quarter of its life gone


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 11, 2006)

Plus it has a higher chance of having disease and tempermate......errr anger management problems. (i hate my spelling)LOL


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

hey Adandiluvsmyreptiles, how much did ya pay for ure ones?


----------



## cris (Nov 11, 2006)

As far as i know only 1 person has been killed by a scrubby, i wonder how long it will be until the next?
Getting a scrubby isnt something you should do just for the novelty of having a big snake.
Australis is just trying to help you, you should listen to him IMO.
Although there are exceptions they are usually very snappy and can kill you with a feeding reaction.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 11, 2006)

i am agreeing with australis and cris.. i have been keeping snakes for well over 5 years. and i would not consider a scrubby at the moment. 
also, and i aint being sexist, cause i am a chick too. its not really a easy snake for a girl to handle . 
i think u havnt thought this through and just want one as a novelty. by the way, they are actually quite big. and as far as having it get use to you. snakes are unpredictable, anyone on here will tell u that. if u are by yourself and it does bite you, you would need serious help. not all snakes are loving. and if u think buying a baby one is better cause it will like you, unfortunetely that aint true. IMO i would get a carpet, then see how u go. 
and this is my opinion to adandiluvsmyreptiles : doing kinky things with reptiles in some countrys is illegal. and personally i think its irresponsible. they are not toys, they are animals and should be treated as animals.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Handling is no guarantee of a friendly scrubby, and most people recommend having a second person around for any cleaning, feeding duties ect when they are larger, its not something to be taken on lightly.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 11, 2006)

Definately need 2 people to handle ANY LARGE snake. Too unpredictable.


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 11, 2006)

any body use a hide with a lockable opening and a solid floor? i've heard that these make cleaning etc much easier as u can lock the dangerous monster in it's hide then safely clean out the enclosure.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 11, 2006)

ANDANDILUVSMYREPTILES - you stated in your previous comment that u use to do some pretty kinky stuff when u had ur snake out, so pls dont talk to me about getting my head out of the gutter.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 11, 2006)

CHILL OUT!!!!!! Not getting into any fights. Just saying scrubs aren't as mean as everyone makes out. Pretty kinky can be boring to some, depends on your point of view. Now can we stay ON subject. Scrubs Rule and are not man eaters!!!!


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

ill admit that i want a scrub BECAUSE its a big python, but i think that if i took all the propper precautions then i would go ok with one. i dont see how a male having a scrub would be much diffrent from a female having a scrub, because there shouldnt ever come a time when u need to rely on brute strength. if in some case u did, im pretty sure an adult scrub would be stronger than a guy.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 11, 2006)

what ever.. if u dont want peoples advice then dont ask for it.


----------



## Australis (Nov 11, 2006)

Just Maybe people are focusing on it for a reason......


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

ok ok, i see what u all r gettin at, but the point is that its not a saltie or an exotic or anything venemous........id say its not such a bad choice when u consider all the other options


----------



## Australis (Nov 11, 2006)

I really dont see how exotics come into the picture...lol your not considering a Retic are you?


----------



## zeplin (Nov 11, 2006)

food


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

omg, is that a kangaroo?? lmfao. and mel...do not threaten me, u dont realise who ure tlkn to


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 11, 2006)

crikey that scrubb doesnt even look big compared to some others and its doing that roo with ease.


----------



## elapid68 (Nov 11, 2006)

What's this??? A 6 page thread on Scrubbies and I've only just found it. 

Now for my 2 cents worth.

Scrubbies are a great animal. But you have to remember that they become huge and CAN be a dangerous critter. As you can see on an earlier post, someone posted a shot of me with Tims girl. 18 feet long and an absolute sweetheart. On the other hand, Satan's Daughter (my girl) just wants to attack anyone and anything that moves. Go past her enclosure and she will have a shot at you. She finally got me the day. I've had her since she was a hatchling and she's now 5. She just hasn't calmed down. Another couple of feet and she'll be a nightmare to handle. My male on the other hand has a panic attack every time you pick him up but eventually calms down. He could do some serious damage if he realized the power he has. Bigger animals should be handled only with several people just on the chance things head south.

They grow large so you do need a lot of room for these animals. Reading earlier posts about an avery inside is a good idea. Never thought of that before. Am seriously thinking about it now 

On the feeding side of things, while they are smaller they can be given rats, quails and similar sized food items. Once they start getting some size to them, they move up to chickens, rabbits and guinea pigs. Truly large Scrubbies will take lambs, kids - baby goats that is, not the child next door (although that is an option) 
If you can't get hold of the bigger food items, I hope you have a good rat supplier as they'll go though many, many rats in a single feed.


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

see, how many nice scrubs are out there! they rnt all maneatin beasts


----------



## elapid68 (Nov 11, 2006)

Quick answer - not many


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 11, 2006)

slayer is your girls uncle i think elapid! lol!


----------



## zard (Nov 11, 2006)

scrubby here wont eat rabbits :roll: he would rather have a few rats per feed.
He will nail you if he has a chance. Always two here if we get him out, he settles down but always looking for an oportunity.
Funny thing is he hates either myself or Tony holding him, settles well and is happy with our 17yo handling him. (6ft strapping lad)


----------



## zard (Nov 11, 2006)

Col they were also carrying on like a couple of two year olds in the chat section :roll: so i did pop in like you asked but the convo left alot to be desired.


----------



## cris (Nov 11, 2006)

bug_collector said:


> see, how many nice scrubs are out there! they rnt all maneatin beasts



No one said they were all man eating beasts, they(and me) were just letting you know what you would be getting yourself into. A 'tame' snake is far more likely to be a problem IMO because it could make you complacent and thats when you will get into trouble just like with an elapid or anything else, things go wrong when ppl are complacent(or are out of their depth).
Personally i would reccomend getting a really snappy jungle or something to start with and then decide if you want something 10 times bigger that may have the same attitude.


----------



## Ricko (Nov 11, 2006)

gee there are only a few posts actually worth reading in this thread. There has been 2 deaths as far as i know by scrub pythons. 1 about 10-15 yrs ago and the most recent in s.a. i know of 5 people with them and only 1 is friendly enough but you still have to keep on guard. What about an olive python they get big as well?????


----------



## elapid68 (Nov 11, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> I aim to get a pair of all the big ones (Aussie ones) in the future.



I love my Scrubbies and wouldn't give them up but I'd really love to get my hands on the Halmahera python _Morelia tracyae_ sub species. Absolutely stunning animal.

Click here to see a stunning Scrubbie


----------



## Ricko (Nov 11, 2006)

so adam where have you been all these years????


----------



## zeplin (Nov 11, 2006)

food, few more pics


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey ricko. We have been from toowoomba to sydney to victoria and now back in Qld, on the gold coast. Ran a mechanic shop in sydney and was working over 100 hours a week. Now just chillin' trying to build up our herps again. How are you my old mate?? Good to chat to some old regulars again!!


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 11, 2006)

My word that is a pretty snake


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 11, 2006)

melgalea said:


> i have given up trying to give u advice.
> people on here give advice and there opinions thats why we are here. to help others. if u dont want our help then dont post a thread.
> what is it with these young girls that come onto this sight and are full of attitude. i already got the last one suspended, you could be next.





Bug collector said:


> omg, is that a kangaroo?? lmfao. and mel...do not threaten me, u dont realise who ure tlkn to



Now Now Girls , play nicely please.


----------



## Ricko (Nov 11, 2006)

yeah mate been around the long road got alot going on but not gonna divulge in open forum. how is iluvs?? what did you get up to in vic?


----------



## Ricko (Nov 11, 2006)

bugsy who are you??? should we be scared?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey ricko, iluvs is good, we are having our 3rd baby since meeting on this site!!!!!! Can you believe it??!!!! So I guees we are still madly in love or just plain mad!!! Lived in Victoria to race cars for a while but hated the cold!!!! So good to chat to my old mates, even the ones who used to stir me, cause I suppose I did the same.LOL Anyway cool. Will be good to chat whenever!! BUGS GET A SCRUBBY!!!!! You go girl!!!!


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

its taken an hour or so, but im calm now so everyone can just relax, sorry for ****in ppl off in the chat room, i was just getting frustrated with all the idiocy. im gonna start lookin out for a scrub to buy, if i get eaten or mortally wounded yall can sit and gloat bout how im a stuck up retard who "wont listen to any advice" and blah blah blah blah. 
by the way, whats with this site sayin ya gotta wait 900 secconds between posts sometimes, but other times nothin applies.
i cant believe how stressed ppl can get over a pile of words. ive seen it happen so many times its not funny.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 11, 2006)

you have posted 30 times in 6 hours


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 11, 2006)

busy girl! lol!


----------



## Australis (Nov 11, 2006)

.


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

yeh, ive never gotten so worked up, specially on this site. 
australis, you posted that i shouldnt get a scrub, and that becoz i asked a q about their housing, u assumed that i knew nothing and that i "wasnt ready" for a scrub. well maybe im not, but theres always a first for everything. yeh, u may have got me that good link and ****, and pointed out that u wernt trying to be mean, but it honestly means nothing when u go right back to doing what you were doing before.



oh wow australis, you edited ure post out? could that be coz u found what i just wrote??


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 11, 2006)

lets not get angry again now! lol!


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

sorry hehe


----------



## Australis (Nov 11, 2006)

Bug Collector,

You seem to of taken alot of offence to my advice, i edited my about post, because on second thought i decided it was best to leave you too it. 

And yes because you asked what size tank a adult scrub python would need i thought you hadnt taken much into consideration.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey bugs, I agree, I got suspended from this site because some people thought they knew it all!!! Just chill out and try not to let them get to you. Get a scrub and be proud.


----------



## Australis (Nov 11, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> lets not get angry again now! lol!




Yeah i got to agree with Whitey...lol


----------



## Adam (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree with Adandiluvsmyreptiles!!!! I here they know what they are talking about!!!!! tee hee.


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 11, 2006)

i already knew a scrub would need a huge cage, when someone suggested a whole room i asked to see if it actually would need a room


----------



## krusty (Nov 11, 2006)

my 18ft pair of scrubbys had a 10ft by 4ft by 2ft cage each and i would just take them out side on the grass on a nice day for a stretch.so just give them the most room you can with a cage and let them out for a walk every 2days or so.


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 11, 2006)

My ex was way more dangerous than a scrubbie and I survived her . There are many dangerous thing in life most of them are a lot of fun . You are more likely to be killed on the roads on the way to get one . Go and do whatever , if it gets nasty at least you will get on the news .


----------



## krusty (Nov 11, 2006)

no i had to sell them as when i got my new job and had to move to melbourne
i had to turn 2 reptile rooms in to 1(very very sad day)so they had to go.
this is the first time in 10yrs i have not had a scrubby.and its just not the same with out one.


----------



## krusty (Nov 11, 2006)

Jungletrans said:


> My ex was way more dangerous than a scrubbie and I survived her . There are many dangerous thing in life most of them are a lot of fun . You are more likely to be killed on the roads on the way to get one . Go and do whatever , if it gets nasty at least you will get on the news .



.........SPOT ON.........


----------



## Tofelofogus (Nov 11, 2006)

I reckon you should get a scrubby. Buy a snake that you like, not what others 'think' you can handle.

Tof


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 12, 2006)

thnx peeps


----------



## Earthling (Nov 12, 2006)

Go cwarren72...totally agree.
Looks like Bugs is going shopping!
You go for it.


----------



## jungle (Nov 12, 2006)

They recently brought some stats out on the most Dangerous Animal in Australia. The one that kills the most people. It's not a snake , shark, croc or spider. It's a Horse:lol:


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 12, 2006)

omg, and im with horses 5 days a week! lmao


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 12, 2006)

Stats are bizare did you know that world wide more people get kicked to death by donkeys than die in aeroplane accidents .


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 12, 2006)

Australis said:


> Bug Collector,
> 
> You seem to of taken alot of offence to my advice, i edited my about post, because on second thought i decided it was best to leave you too it.
> 
> And yes because you asked what size tank a adult scrub python would need i thought you hadnt taken much into consideration.



see mate that's how you do it. Advice should be given not forced. Look I think a lot of people forget that it really doesn't matter how long you have been keeping herps for because the simple fact of the matter is that Scrubbys are a different kettle of fish.. You could have kept snakes for ever and think you know everything there is to know about snakes but if you get a angry Scrubby then all the experience in the world isn't going to help you. There is a breeder in Brisbane area who came unstuck a few years ago with his female that have a feed stirke at the chook he was holding and it also got him on the leg and coiled him and nearly got him except his son got him out but not befor it broke the blokes leg. So basically while I think they are absolutely awesome animals I will never trust them.......That is the best advice I can give to yoiu Bugs ...Always be on your guard with them....


----------



## jungle (Nov 12, 2006)

More people die from bee stings than sharks. 
The breeder we bought our MD from in Melb has a scrubby. It's about 15 years old and huge. He brought its head out to show us the length of its teeth... Ouch such an incredable snake, would love to have one but just so big!


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 12, 2006)

I love them because they are something to be watched. While I do like to be able to handle my snakeys I do like the challenge of a fiesty one to


----------



## Varanus1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey guys,

Scrubbys would have to be my favourite snakes here in Aus. they are Beautiful, intelligent, fiesty, and on top of it all... enormous! They command more respect than any other python, and deservedly so. These snakes can be hard to control due to their size, and therefore CAN be dangerous. As mentioned they are very intelligent and hence very calculated, I have only seen scrubbys strike if they are sure they they will tag you. this coupled with their size makes them quite formidable.

I am not trying to put you off at all. If you feel that a scrubby is best for you, then by all means purchase one. but there are some things I would recommend doing beforehand though. Go to a store with some juvies and ask if you can have a hold. chances are you'll probably get nailed. Notice that scrubbies will bite harder, and have longer teeth than other carpets. This however will give you an idea of what you will have to deal with on a daily basis if you purchase one. Then go and find someone who has an adult. give that a handle. although they are fairly slim snakes, they are raw muscle; if it gets a hold of you, it won't want to let go!

Saying all this though, there is nothing more rewarding than to handle a scrubby which you have tamed, they are truly amazing snakes.

I hope this helps. If you have any queries as to where to purchase one, PM me.

Regards,
Trent


----------



## darkangel (Nov 12, 2006)

i'm only a newbie but i would probably suggest getting a coastal first if u want a big python. i would imagine it wouldn't be to comfortable getting tagged by one of them so it's only going to be worse with a scrubby. i'm not saying don't get one cos everyone does have to start somewhere just get experience around a large snake first. 
i know you said you would get one while it was young and small so u could get used to it but u don't want to get one then end up with a big snake you don't like. i can't imagine there would be too many ppl willing to take on an adult scrubby. 
see if there is anyone around you that has a scrubby that they will let you look at. maybe someone on here that has one might offer that opportunity to you.
i know wat it's like to have your heart set on something (i have the habit of wanting something and wanting it now) but it is something you REALLY have to think about.
anyways, good luck with watever decision you make just don't rush into and then realise it's not what u want!


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 12, 2006)

like I mentioned earlier there is nothing comparitive between coastals and scrubbys. The male I had used to come out all nice sometimes and let you hold him and be all pleasant until he found some skin and then BAM he would grab a hold and when he wanted to he would chew down and rip the crap into you and he wasn't even big at the time


----------



## mertle (Nov 12, 2006)

What an interesting thread!

People do get their hackles up on here sometimes, but in saying that, all things being equal, it's a great place if you don't take it to seriously.

MMM a Scrubby hey? Funny that alot of the newcommers are saying , yeah ! go for it if it's what you want!

But the more experienced keepers are riding on the side of caution about the said Scrubby.

I know who I would listen to, even if it's not what I quite wanted to hear?

But! Congrats on asking for advice BEFORE getting one, you should be commended on that at least, learn EVERYTHING you can and be prepared for the lifetime of the snake, they are NOT toys as others have suggested.

Good luck in whatever you decide, I love the little snakes and would never concider a Scrubby, but that's me, and everyone is different!


----------



## bug_collector (Nov 12, 2006)

one thing i was thinking of was that they aparently like to **** and crap as soon as they get outta their tanks..........maybe thats just as well its not in the tank lol =\


----------



## OuZo (Nov 12, 2006)

Imo you should always assume you're going to get bitten by your pet regardless of what you're going to do to try and prevent it. If you're happy to be bitten by a 6m snake then get one. Until you learn to read some of a snake's body language you're not going to have a clue when it's dangerous to be going in there. Are you prepared to be bitten by an adult scrub python? People have died before...do you have someone strong to help you if you need it or are you thinking that if a scrubby gets you with a feeding response you're going to get away by yourself? Are you even strong enough to pick it up out of it's cage for cleaning! I saw Russell Grant taking his big scrubby out of it's cage and being a big bloke he certainly had to put a lot of effort in lol. Also, you WILL need to rely on brute strength if you get into a situation where you have your Scrubby's mouth attached to your arm and the rest of it's body wrapped around your chest and you're turning blue. It's hard enough to get a 5 or 6 footer off you when they really don't wanna let go...you're going to need an extremely strong person to detach that snake if the need arises. And no matter how much you handle or tame a snake you can never really trust it as it's still a wild animal. People still get bitten by domesticated dogs...obviously a wild animal will be even more unpredictable.

And besides, anyone who is keeping snakes cos they want a massive show off pet instead of a "dehydrated worm" probably isn't into it for the right reasons :?

A big 8-10 foot carpet will be well enough for you to get used to before you get a scrubby imo. I'd like to bet $10 that if you do get one you don't keep it long term. I hate to be a party pooper but I see so many people buy an animal (or 50) without thinking properly about what they're getting into and end up selling up when they get tagged or realise it's more than they can handle. Imo it's not fair on the snakes. I love Scrubbies...never used to but seeing Russell Grant's made me see what amazing animals they are. However, I don't particularly want to bet tagged by a 20 foot snake so I choose not to get one. Sometimes it's better to just appreciate them from a distance


----------



## Jakee (Nov 12, 2006)

Choose somthing you can keep and look after WELL ! If this is the 1st snake in years i would suggest get a diamond. Then move on to the big boys.  (even though diamonds get BIG )


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 12, 2006)

I get one on Monday and the other next week!!!! WOOOO HOOOO,.. I can't wait!!!! We just love them for what they are.


----------



## mertle (Nov 12, 2006)

It's great to love something for what they are! 

But it's also unadvisable to keep something just because it's the biggest, it may turn around and bite you in the a**


----------



## elapid68 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Ouzo,

Some of us ain't as young as you and our eye sight isn't the best. Almost had to get out the magnifying glass.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 12, 2006)

i wouldnt waste ur time on helping an immature teenager who thinks she could handle a scrubbie let her go but shes the one who is gonna suffer the consequences after shes bitten by an adult scrubbie she proves that ppl cant fix stupid or ignorant


----------



## Nome (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if someone has said this, I would be surprised if they hadn't.

NSW has put scrub pythons on class 2 license to stop inexperienced people from keeping scrubbies in this state. Your location says Sydney.

Due to your age and your experience, it doesn't sound like you have a class 2. To get a class 2 license, you need to be over 18 years of age, and have had your class 1 license 2 years.

If you don't believe me, it is on page 3 at this link, scrub pythons are listed under class 2 species, it also tells you what you have to do to get your class 2 license.
http://www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au/PDFs/reptile_licensing_outline_Aug04.pdf

Some experienced people have given you some good advice, most people don't like keeping a snappy snake, which is why when newer people get a scrubby they don't have one for long. They want a snake that they can handle and will 'like' them, not a snappy snake. Then there is all the other stuff which I won't repeat, but it is good advice. This is coming from someone (me) that had a scrub python very shortly after I got my license...it's just not that straight forward and you will find most of the people that are saying it is have never kept the species.

Anyway, all that doesn't matter as you aren't licensed to be able to keep one.


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 12, 2006)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> i wouldnt waste ur time on helping an immature teenager who thinks she could handle a scrubbie let her go but shes the one who is gonna suffer the consequences after shes bitten by an adult scrubbie she proves that ppl cant fix stupid or ignorant



I do think this is a bit of a harsh comment. If she meets therequirements for the licenc and wants to have one then tha is her right. She asked for advice to be given NOT jammed. settle people, some of you don't seem to realise that even if you have good advic people wont listen if you say it in a nasty way. I would also like to ask how many of you people giving advice have ever owned or handled a Scrubby???? Not to many I bet. So far there is only a few of us that have and we are the ones giving advice without being nasty about it....Interesting how people like to talk about a subject they know little about ((Scrubby Keepers excluded lol))


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 12, 2006)

ive handled a scrubby and for one i would not have one, two she dont meet the licencing requirements and cause shes been rude to me and alot of others as far as im concerned i do not tolorate ppl who say the things to me that this person did last nite to threaten to hack and I.D theft tsk tsk i stand up for my self and if no one likes the fact i stand up for my self is not at all my problem.....and im not in here talking like i know it all too so u ALL know ive read up on scubbys and ive seen the damage an adult scrubby can do......


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 12, 2006)

Well we have owned them, not just handled them. I agree with cwarren here. Stop jamming advise and start offering it. If Bugs can get a license for a scrub and buys a baby, then by the time it has grown, well she will have too. At least she asked opinions on the matter. It's people who go off that stop people asking questions. Please can we all just get along!!!!! They (scrubs) are not maneaters!!!!! Some people on here are scarier than a 20 foot scrub!!!


----------



## OuZo (Nov 12, 2006)

Lol really? It's bigger than all the other text on my screen lol . Was it readable?  

Hey Adam how much do you think she knows about the species she's about to bring home if she doesn't even know she can't legally keep one :lol:. She asked an opinion but was only looking for a particular answer.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah fair enough Ouzo.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 12, 2006)

How's this? Lol

What size do people normally reply with? For some reason mine's screwed (even though it looks normal on my comp) :shock:


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 12, 2006)

First of all, Rosa you need a class 2 reptile keepers license tp keep scruby's. Second of all I do no think that you should get a scruby. These are big snakes. They can do some damage and will... regardless of the fact that you have raised it from a hatchy. I've had a snake that had never even looked twice to bite me.. even as a feeding response, and one day he just bit me. I would recommend an olive python if your looking for a large snake. These are probably the best large snake around IMO. If your going to get a scruby there are 2 thing you should do.. get someone who will be with you EVERY time you open its cage when it is larger than 5ft. And carry a knife. I hate to say it but if it comes down to you or the snake, I know the decision i would make.


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 12, 2006)

I am wondering if this sort of reaction would have happened if it was a guy asking and thinking about getting one. One of the most knowledgeable keepers I have met in my time was a female and she not only owned a scrubby but handled it quite well. Also I got my Scrubby off Tennille some time ago and she looked after hers extremely well. It appears (to me anyway) that most of it is because she is a girl. I think it is funny that when Adandiluvsmyreptiles was saying he is getting his soon people were happy for him.?????? Sorry Adam just using you as an example lol


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 12, 2006)

Regardless if Rosa was a bloke or a chick I personally would have the same response.. and knowing her she doe not have much experience.. with snakes in general.


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 12, 2006)

I am not refering to those that GAVE advice rather those that forced their opinion


----------



## stencorp69 (Nov 12, 2006)

anyone got some decent pics of their scrubbies - I can't believe in 10 pages of replies we have the same old pics being posted

Sten


----------



## Australis (Nov 12, 2006)

a nice looking one at that


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 13, 2006)

i never forced my opinion or forced any advice but she will have to suffer the conseqences if she decide to get a scrubbie as ppl will always learn the hard way by making a mistake then soon realising that they made the wrong choice in what to get this is not just directed at bug but to everyone when they make a bad choice in life.....


----------



## ad (Nov 13, 2006)

Here are the teeth of a scrub python, Dave from PilbaraPythons saw a scrubby decapitate a full grown chook with a strike. They coil with enough power to kill a full grown man. (ask Trueblue).

Cwarren is recommending this young girl purchase one but then relates a nice story of one breaking an adult man's leg and requiring intervention from his son, also Col if I remember you used to handle your hatchling scrubby with welding gloves?

This girl will need to feed this animal and clean its tank. A tame scrubby is quite rare, garbage bin lid, bike helmet and welding gloves - and a spare person or two at all times.


Good luck.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 13, 2006)

See right there lol i got two young kids that stop me from gettin anythin that size or even do damage like decapitate any ligament stuff that ill stick to my carpets......


----------



## Dragoness (Nov 13, 2006)

I think Rosa is a young kid who wants to impress her friends and all you fellas on here by saying all this stuff. (I remember well being a teenager and trying to impress all the older blokes) I doubt very much she is actually going to go and buy one now, after reading all the comments on here and realising that she doesnt have the experience needed, but she would never admit that on here now, she needs to keep up appearances.

Cheers


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 13, 2006)

bug_collector said:


> gee australis, take a chill pill, i made this post to ask for advice, not to have someone jump down my throat! my other pythons were little, which is the reason i want something big, plenty of things i live around are more life threatening than a scrub, so of course ive considered that.



I would suggest (and its probably already been said) an Olive Python.. They have lots of personality, a gorgeous sheen and love eating and get quite hefty...



ad said:


> Here are the teeth of a scrub python, Dave from PilbaraPythons saw a scrubby decapitate a full grown chook with a strike. They coil with enough power to kill a full grown man. (ask Trueblue).
> 
> This girl will need to feed this animal and clean its tank. A tame scrubby is quite rare, garbage bin lid, bike helmet and welding gloves - and a spare person or two at all times.


That makes sense to me (and I've heard some interesting stories about scrub python bites).. but those teeth dont look that large/sharp to me.. or maybe its just because I haven't seen a small pythons teeth to compare..?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

No probs Col. Yeah Tennille handled her 12 foot with no probs. I wam going to get my baby now and will post pics as soon as I get home.


----------



## cris (Nov 13, 2006)

What a nice set of chompers  i havnt seen scrubby teeth before thanks for that ad.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 13, 2006)

well they do get larger in size tate


----------



## pixie (Nov 13, 2006)

i wouldnt mind a scrubby, but ive decided against it, im 5 foot tall and im pretty sure once a scrub is full grown i would look like dinner... maybe when my b/f is more comfortable around snakes i will get one..


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 13, 2006)

ya cant really see them whitey :|


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Here's our new addition:
Future Killer LOL


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 13, 2006)

congrats, it's a beautiful snake


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 13, 2006)

awwww look a lil baby scrubbie


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks. We like her - even though she may try to kill us in a few years and eat us. But that's the risk we take for trying to "fit in". She's already bitten Adam twice - she now has the taste for blood. I'm not going to be able to sleep soundly ever again. LOL. Who wants a bite at me for joking about such a serious matter? Bring it on.

Tennille
5ft 0in
BIG snake handler. 
And I'm still alive


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Exactly thanks bredli84.
You obviously haven't been a member for as long as us melgalea.....


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 13, 2006)

actually i have been. 
but i am getting sick and tired of all of you men on here carrying on the way you do. and i aint the only ones.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 13, 2006)

acting like u know EVERYTHING ther is to know about reptiles. guess what . its a reptile forum, which means everyone here is entilted to there opinion.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I am a woman. Have been a member since late 03 early 04.
Please don't label me as a man. I lack the genitals.

Tennille - female


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't act like i know everything - i do.

There is a difference between opinion and busy body.

Ouch

Tennille


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Im sick of you women assuming i am a male cause i have a car as my avatar. So do you sweetheart. adandiluvsmyreptiles. Ad is one person Iluvsmyreptiles is me.

Tennille


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I always sign my name at the bottom of my posts. 

SEE??
TENNILLE


----------



## elapid68 (Nov 13, 2006)

Now now ladies, back to your corners.

Damn, I'd forgotten how small Scrubbies are as hatchlings. Looking at my big fella it's hard to beleive he was once that small.

Nice purchase. Hopefully he'll / she'll give you years of enjoyment.


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 13, 2006)

ad said:


> Here are the teeth of a scrub python, Dave from PilbaraPythons saw a scrubby decapitate a full grown chook with a strike. They coil with enough power to kill a full grown man. (ask Trueblue).
> 
> Cwarren is recommending this young girl purchase one but then relates a nice story of one breaking an adult man's leg and requiring intervention from his son, also Col if I remember you used to handle your hatchling scrubby with welding gloves?
> 
> ...



So waht's your point Ad??? I used to handle mine with gloves becuase she would settle that way. For some reason she would fire up when touched with bare hands and you know what....I learnt that by having her from a hatchie....see it ia all about knowing the individual snake. And I still say if she wants one and thinks she will be ok to handle it then get one.. There is NO one on here that can say how she will go with it so why don't you all stop saying she WILL come unstuck and instead offer her a helping hand so that if by chance she does get one the she will have some helpful info to go on. I know guys that think they know everything about everything and I reckon they have just as much chance of being nailed by one as Bugs... Basically people, stop making out as if you know how it would all turn out and let her decide what she wants to do.. I think you will find though she will be ignoring those of you that don't understand the meaning of "Offering Advice" instead of forcing.... Some of you are coming across a bit to forceful. I also get the impression from a lot of you that you think that if you have experience with coastals or diamonds or others herps then you will be better equiped to handle a scrubby, Well you are very very wrong. The point I was making with the keeper who had his leg broken from his is that he had his for over ten years and he still got done, So experience with other snake will give you nothing..These animals are one of the smartest and most cunning snakes around....


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Well said cwarren.


----------



## Gabi_79 (Nov 13, 2006)

i did a site search on scrub python bites and came across this.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=21550&page=2

It sounds like your scrub was a handful iluvsmyreptiles! That's enough to put me off and I would hope any other newbie considering it. 10ft I would think is small for a scrub.



> My ex-boyfriend was bitten and squeezed by my 10ft scrub...he was playing with his cat, didn't wash his hands and BANG my girl got him. It took us 1/2 an hr to get her off. She crushed his hand and had to have a week off work.
> 
> Yes, he is now my EX boyfriend because of this incident...he hates my snakes...this is after 7 years of being together, now i am all alone with my reptiles and our 1 year old baby girl (who LOVES reptiles...especially her beardies).
> 
> When handling my snakes i have a spray bottle filled with watered down metho, i spray my hands with this and then rinse them in water before touching them, especially when dealing with my black-headed who would LOVE to eat the other snakes and knows when i've been handling them.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 13, 2006)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> Im sick of you women assuming i am a male cause i have a car as my avatar. So do you sweetheart. adandiluvsmyreptiles. Ad is one person Iluvsmyreptiles is me.
> 
> Tennille


 
Perhaps it's only we women who were smart enough to pick up on the fact that you're both posting under the same name...who says the car avatar's not Adam's?:lol: 

We women are bitchy...and good at it 8)


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah i was going to re-post that but couldn't find it. Thanks for doing my dirty work 

Considering that was the only time she bit EVER i would say she wasn't a handful. I have had 4ft carpets that were more of a handful than her. I would much rather take her out and play with her than some of my other snakes. With ANY snake there is a risk of getting bitten. Jumping down a girl's throat for asking questions about getting one is ridiculous and that is my point. With any large snake care needs to be taken. Give the scrubby's a rest. 

You think one bite is a handful? What reptiles do you have? And seeing as though you found that post can you also find my old photo album with my scrub eating a cat? Because that was why he was bitten in the first place - playing with her food before she ate it. 

I've now found a new man (off APS - Thanks admin). And he loves snakes and our collection is starting to grow again.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 13, 2006)

ok tennille. 
then why is it last week u hit on me, and wanted to see me on the side, and also another female member here. tell me that much. the bloke in those pictures with the scrubby u just posted, he sent me naked photos of himself. he keeps hitting on people. so explain all that


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Exactly OuZo. I'm Queen Bitch.


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 13, 2006)

melgalea said:


> actually i have been.
> but i am getting sick and tired of all of you men on here carrying on the way you do. and i aint the only ones.



I think you really really need to pull your head in young lady....It is people like yourself making silly little childish comments like this that entice people into having a go at you. If you wish to make this an argument about gender then I am would love to say start your own thread and bring it on. You seem to be coming across with a lot of anger in your posts as of late and if you persist I think you will find (like one of your earlier posts) you will find yourself suspended....The Admins and Mods try to be fair to all on this site but if you push them they will act...Tennille (Adaniluvsreptiles) has been not only a member of this site for some time now but has been keeping herps (including Scrubbys) for many years. She is the size of a dwarf (lol Soz Tennille just trying to make a point) and is more then capable of keeping scrubbys and also understands the dangers of it... Ad is Ad not Tennille ok... So best you also get your facts right before going off at someone....


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

You explain all that! Send me the photos and i'll tell you who it is!


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 13, 2006)

pm me your email address and i will forward the email with the pic of him with his 3 kids naked in the bathtub. he also hit on another chick on here, but i wont name her name. she said she was chatting to him on msn and he said he was single.
give me ur email i will email it to you


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 13, 2006)

oh and OuZo it isn't just you Girls who noticed lol....But you can always tell who is who...


----------



## OuZo (Nov 13, 2006)

De Ja Vu..... :shock:


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 13, 2006)

sorry, trying to get my head around this lol, so adandiluvsmyreptiles is always tennille whereas Adam just posts as Ad?


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 13, 2006)

as seen before (loosely translated) lol May I enquire as to how you are Zo?


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 13, 2006)

just emailed it and pm u tenneille


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Mostly Tennille...Occassionally Adam but mostly he posts as Ad....


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 13, 2006)

ok. well when adam is on here he is flirting with us chicks and sending us nude pics of himself.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 13, 2006)

Alright, this no longer seems to be about Scrubbies.

Thread is now closed.


----------

